

DCPS Teacher on Atlanta Cheating Scandal - REducator
http://www.anurbanteacherseducation.com/2011/07/atlanta-scandal-teaching-in-culture-of.html

======
REducator
Erich Martel fought and lost a battle with Michelle Rhee last year to stay at
his preferred school.

